# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  اوصفي زوجك بكلمة واحدة

## حرمة المطوع

السلام عليكم يا اخواتي
انا شفت موضوع في منتدى ثاني عجبتني الفكره نشوف وصف سيدات الامارات


((( كل وحده توصف لنا زوجها بكلمه وحده ))) أ

أذكري اكثر صفه تميزه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## فطومه الحلوه

ملتزم بصلاته
وها اللي امريحني فيه ^^

----------


## نور2002

ملتزم بصلاته
والحمد الله ع النعمه

----------


## ارمانيه

حنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووون

----------


## مربوشة دبي

لين الحين ماعرفه عدل 


بس شكله حبوب ^^


انشالله جريب بخبرج بعد الملجه ^^

----------


## um YaSs

حنووون ^_^

----------


## فرفوره89

فديييييييييييييييت دودي حنون فديته

----------


## الحلووة

حنوووووووووووووون ,,,,فديت عيونه^^

----------


## * ام خماس *

ريااال

----------


## الجمعية

أنـــــــــــــاني

----------


## أمنياتي

الله يحفطة

----------


## $فاقده غالي$

يخاف الله فيني الحمد الله

----------


## عيون خلفان

حنان الدنيا فيه

----------


## Dantail_85

"نـــار" الله يحفظه

----------


## ورد معطر

سخيف 
































< ملقوفة

----------


## حتى حين

طيب =)

----------


## كلي برآءه

سخيف ..

----------


## كلي برآءه

دب ..............

----------


## كلي برآءه

اهبل ما ادري يستهبل ....

----------


## كلي برآءه

ياااهل

----------


## كلي برآءه

مخه صغير

----------


## كلي برآءه

قوي ..

----------


## كلي برآءه

شخصيه مرحه

----------


## كلي برآءه

حسآآآس .. بس ما يبين للناس انه حساس

----------


## كلي برآءه

يحب اهله و اهلي

----------


## كلي برآءه

ما يقصر في وقت الحاجه

----------


## كلي برآءه

قابل للتغير

----------


## كلي برآءه

ما ادري احس هذآ بعض الاشيآء 

فييه الزين وفييه الشين 

ادعوآ يتم ع زينه و يود شينه ههههههههههههه

----------


## ام جيهان

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

تفاجأت يوم شفتك موجوده 
الله يهديه لك يارب 
وما تشوفى الا خيره وطيبه والله يبعد عنك شينه يارب

----------


## نجمة الفجر

كامل والكامل الله.

----------


## بنــuaeــت

شيخ في كل شي ^^

----------


## امل نبيل

بااااارد مثل برود الثلج

الله يهديه

----------


## omfalah

رب اغفر لي ولوالدي ... رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيراً

----------


## فجر النواعم

طيب و دمه خفيف

----------


## uae334

> طيب و دمه خفيف

----------


## عذآلي كثآر

ربي يسعدكن 
ويرزقنا نحن الملقووفاااااات خخخخ

----------


## هند 80

كلة ينتقدني هوة الصح وانة الغلط دائما

----------


## uae334

> كلة ينتقدني هوة الصح وانة الغلط دائما

----------


## daimon_of_uae

انا اقول دوم انته عسل

ما اعرف ليش 

ومن اللههو يحب العسل ووواااايد

----------


## مثال الزين

يعيش كل يوم بيومه ماعليه من باجر
ما احب هالصفة فيه

----------


## فراشة فوشية

أكثر
أكثر
أكثر صفة..

هي إنه مرح ماشالله عليه، والله لايغير عليه ^^

----------


## لأنني مختلفة

تلقائي

----------

